# My First Colonscopy at 25 - I'm scared



## ansc212umd (Jan 4, 2008)

So I saw the GI doctor for the first time today and she scheduled me to have a colonscopy. I'm really scared.Could someone please tell me what the preparatory day is like? Do you have diarrhea all day? Do you feel like you're going to vomit? Also, when you're getting the scope do you pass gas? What does your body do in terms of urinary features? You don't make a mess on yourself, I hope? Should I do fasting for 2 days just to be safe? I'm really nervous.


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi there.I'm 29 and had my first colonoscopy last year. It's not the most fun thing in the world, but it is by no means a horrible experience. I have to say that being an IBS sufferer you have most likely been through some painful and long bathroom experiences, so really, this is nothing new. I acutally found the clean out to be completely pain free. The only part of the process which bothered me was drinking down the magic mix. I was lucky in that I didn't have to drink it all, since I'm prone to diarrhea as it is. I only needed to drink some of it and then after about 7 hours I was completely empty.Most likely you will be given some sort of anesthesia during the procedure and so you will not feel any pain at all. I had mac anesthesia and so I don't remember a thing. I just woke up afterwards and they told me it was fnished. I felt great, believe it or not. Anyways, good luck with it. Try not to be too nervous about it. It is a standard procedure and so many people get them these days. Once you are emptied out, there is absolutly nothing to worry about.


----------



## babysis (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm 26 and had my first colonoscopy a few months ago. Everyone kept telling me that the worst part is the day before and they were right. I had to drink the medicine (though sometimes you can get them as pills now) and at first it was just annoying (though no more so than usual with IBS-D) in that I had to go to the bathroom NOW quite frequently. It wasn't until probably half way through that my rear became tender from wiping so much. I recommend having lots of lotion to put on when you become tender (maybe baby wipes would help too? I didn't try that). And if you have to drink the medicine you might as well pitch that cup afterwards... I can't even look at it without remembering the taste/smell.All in all though, it wasn't that bad, I just wish they would have found the answer to my problem.


----------

